# alternative for beetel 220bx adsl2+ modem?



## mobilogist (Feb 6, 2009)

hello friends,

i have an old adsl2+ modem i.e. beetel 220bx with usb & ethernet ports each. 

now it stopped working. so i have to buy a new modem. 

please suggest me an economic modem so that i can use it with my airtel or mtnl delhi broadbands.

thanks in advance.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2009)

Any ADSL modem will do.. The D-Link one is nice.


----------

